# DEMONOID.not working.



## shyamno (Sep 26, 2007)

*Is demonoid Shut Down !!!*

Demonoid is not opening....and I just saw a blog ..stating that Demonoid is Shut Down by Canadian Recording Industry Association (CRIA).

Is it true....???


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Is demonoid Shut Down !!!*

Probably, cause the Admins themselves are puzzled.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 26, 2007)

E bhai,ye demonoid ko kya hua.
its not working for me for 4-5 days.
not even opening.
WTF!


----------



## VIRENKAY (Sep 26, 2007)

me too..
lots of downloads in the queue....
here are some stories ..to believe or not
*slashdot.org/articles/07/09/26/132204.shtml


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 26, 2007)

@ravi 9793.
im sorry but i didnt know as i am new to the forum.


----------



## almighty (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Is demonoid Shut Down !!!*

ya same here yaar 
wth


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 26, 2007)

It is the only private torrent site I have an account with and IMO more than enough for me.
But what the hell is this CRIAA doing.
I am sure it will be back within a week just like thepiratebay.org.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 26, 2007)

i also hope so.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 26, 2007)

> We, at demonoid, had a system problem which will force us to restore everything from backup. The disks are pretty much empty right now and until we are able to upload the backup and set up everything up, we have to close down.We will be back as soon as possible. Sorry for the inconvenience and don't worry, everything will be fine.



Got it while googling for 'demonoid closed' in Yahoo answers.

source:*sg.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070925053950AAUC0Ep


----------



## casanova (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Is demonoid Shut Down !!!*

Shits, with so much hussle I managed to reach a ratio of almost 1.5 and they are shutting it down.


----------



## napster007 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Is demonoid Shut Down !!!*

$hit man. it's true. i loved that site


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Is demonoid Shut Down !!!*



			
				napster007 said:
			
		

> $hit man. it's true. i loved that site



hmm.. we can understand from that Siggy of urs 

anyway on topic... usually though thse sites area fully ilegal but that doesnt mean the people running it is in-experianced  so its certain they have full back up of the site and its DB...

so once they short out the legal issue and ISP problem we can see them once again up and running


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Is demonoid Shut Down !!!*

Bad move to take them down. hope demonoid is back up soon


----------



## zyberboy (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Is demonoid Shut Down !!!*

oh no...i was downloading Doomsday 2012 and the tracker gone down....but still downloading at 50KBps thanx to dht


----------



## vicky_l7 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Is demonoid Shut Down !!!*

i think its down but some people say it will be up in some time


----------



## entrana (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Is demonoid Shut Down !!!*

i was dling something 10 gig, i dloaded 9.89 gb when it went down i had to delete the file. uber wastage of bandwith time and electricity o well


----------



## ayush_chh (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Is demonoid Shut Down !!!*

BAD news.......i was trying to access it since yesterday but in vain....


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 29, 2007)

its not loading properly in vista opera 9..
i have to refresh many times to render the page..

any help from here >>.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 29, 2007)

it is not even opening at the moment


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 29, 2007)

ya.. but if u use proxy its opeining

wht ISP are u on??

i am on airtel...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 29, 2007)

m on MTNL


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 29, 2007)

did u use proxy gaurderster...
its working with it ..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 29, 2007)

i dont use proxies.they run very slow.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 29, 2007)

can some one send me demonoid invite ?? please thanks..!
PM me i will give u my email id


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 29, 2007)

wrong thread.
try in the invitations thread


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 29, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> can some one send me demonoid invite ?? please thanks..!
> PM me i will give u my email id



dude Pm me if you need one.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 30, 2007)

Working as a charm with proxy guardster 
.
But still its not opening except the fav icon.

But loads after repeated refreshes.
Has anyone tried refreshing?


----------



## akashdevaraju (Sep 12, 2009)

^^ Man ...5 days ago i was just as frustrated ... now working PERFECTLY with Opera (TURBO SHOULD BE ENABLED) 

Enjoy ... 
Regards


----------



## eggman (Sep 12, 2009)

Yup!! It's only opening in proxies!


----------



## Tech.Masti (Sep 12, 2009)

Oops .. 2 year old date ......


----------



## phreak0ut (Sep 13, 2009)

But still valid?? I'm not able to open demonoid


----------



## eggman (Sep 13, 2009)

Me neither........with proxy only


----------



## pushkar (Sep 20, 2009)

Relax guys. They have not blocked us. Some countries' people are unable to access demonoid after quite a while now, including Indian people.

*torrentfreak.com/demonoid-bittorrent-tracker-could-go-dark-for-days-090901/


----------



## Apple Juice (Sep 21, 2009)

demonoid is fo nubs 
mininova ftw..!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 21, 2009)

typical typo guy ha?

BTW, demonoid is working like a diamond for me. I can help any, if you are interested.


----------

